# Thoughts on adopting 2 more rats?



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

My 2 girls passed away a few months ago & I just recently adopted a single, young male rat (about 2 months old). He's an albino who is basically blind & was unsocialized before I took him home. We're making good progress, but I'm afraid of trying to find a cagemate for him since he is blind and small. I would have adopted 2, but he was the only one there.

Today at Petco, I see 2 fully grown female rats for adoption. For free. They are at least a little over a year old. One is very friendly and social, the other is extremely unsocial. The manager will only adopt them out to someone who has had experience with rats. I'm tempted to adopt the girls (in a different cage than my male) and let them live out the remainder of their lives in peace. They were class pets before & I think the nervous one wasn't handled well. It would mean trying to socialize with 3 rats instead of one & 2 different cages to clean. Thoughts? Stay with one & get him comfortable or continue to work with Castle (the male) and take on the girls too?

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are pretty expensive. I love them they are intelligant.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I think its like anyone who does rescue of any kind, do you have the time to give them the proper care & attention they need?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plus they can need some pretty expensive stuff.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If you have experience with rats, then for goodness sakes get them out of that store - where they're probably kept on pine or cedar shavings. You could definitely do it, the male might warm up to you if you smell like a female rat lol. Or you could get him neutered and put them all together.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes, I do have experience with rats. I found another cage I could use and it shouldn't be too hard to clean. I'm going to go on Monday and if they are still there, I'll bring them home. Give them a good home for the rest of their days.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

And definitely, yes they require some expensive equipment. And I already have a vet (one of the few in my area) who takes care of exotics. Might look into having Castle neutered anyways. Less chance of tumors that way, I believe.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope they're there, cannot wait to see them.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! I hope so too


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with what others said, if you can provide the proper attention and equiptment for them, I say go for it! 
So awesome of you to give them a great home! I'd love to see pics of all three!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for Rescueing them.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm excited to hopefully bring the new girls home tomorrow. And if they're not too nervous, I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would wait a week before Pics. Unless there is no flash.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did get them. All 3 are still adjusting, so I'm waiting on pics. The girls seem to be happy to be out of their situation and are enjoying their "retirement" in a quiet home. As long as quiet means 3 rats, 1 extra-large cat and several bettas  The one I was concerned about aggression with has been fine so far.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cat and Rats?


----------

